# Installed as the master of my lodge



## Kiltedmapleleaf (Oct 6, 2011)

Two days ago I was installed as the master of my lodge. All I can say to the brothers who are travelling East, is stay the course the journey is well worth it. I am looking forward to the next 12 months as a chance to lead my lodge to the best of my ability.

S & F 
W. Bro. Greig King



<br><br>


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations WM!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 10, 2011)

You looking sharp my brother.


----------



## khilles (Oct 10, 2011)

Congratulations bro.


----------



## kabbah357 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Bro...*

Congrats Bro...

As a Master currently, I will share that its indeed an honor with great responsibilities.  It will test you in all aspect.  Prepare to provide instructions.  May you thrive and flourish in your duties.

Bro. Kabbah
St. John's Lodge # 10. Maryland.


----------



## Kiltedmapleleaf (Oct 26, 2011)

kabbah357 said:
			
		

> Congrats Bro...
> 
> As a Master currently, I will share that its indeed an honor with great responsibilities.  It will test you in all aspect.  Prepare to provide instructions.  May you thrive and flourish in your duties.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your kind words

Sent from my iPad using Freemasonry


----------



## Ashley Challis (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations, well done. Good photo too.

Ash.


----------

